

First 3D printed jawbone replacement '(ABC news) - kaybe
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/02/07/woman-83-has-worlds-first-lower-jaw-replacement-in-3d/

======
ColinWright
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3560455>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3553776>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3546472>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3570484>

